# Will BMW make 340d (F30 / F31) for the US?



## henrycyao (Oct 23, 2012)

Sushiholic said:


> http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2015-bmw-740ld-xdrive-first-drive-review


Wait, did they released a diesel car for just one year? I wondered what bugged them down. I don't see diesel choice in the 2016 model yet. This engine better be propagated to other places. Otherwise, it seem like a waste of R&D. :dunno:

This is going to be very rare.


----------



## nortynorty (Apr 15, 2011)

A friend of mine got one of the first 340i I've seen. Still don't see many d's around, don't believe we'll see a 340d...but I would certainly take a look if it were produced. The 340i was sweet.


----------



## The Pope (Oct 14, 2015)

A 340d would be nice, but I'm not going to hold my breath. :-(


----------



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

The Pope said:


> I'm not wanting a SUV and I'm at a point in my life (over 50) that if they (BMW) will not allow me (someone in the USA) to buy a product that they offer elsewhere, then I'll have to take my $$$ elsewhere and settle for something from some other company.
> 
> Like I've already said, It's My Pipe Dream!


Your best bet might be to get an ECU flash from these guys: http://chiptuning.ca/#http://chiptuning.ca/contact .

It will bring you to ~221hp/332ft-lbs. That's the route I will be taking this spring. It's a flash from MegaSpeed, one of the more respected German tuners. I'm not worried about loss of warranty coverage due to engine malfunction, but if you are it's probably not the way to go. I'm letting my service manager know what I'm doing, in fact I asked him whether they'd remove and replace the ECU for me!


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

stevehecht said:


> Your best bet might be to get an ECU flash from these guys: http://chiptuning.ca/#http://chiptuning.ca/contact .
> 
> It will bring you to ~221hp/332ft-lbs. That's the route I will be taking this spring. It's a flash from MegaSpeed, one of the more respected German tuners. I'm not worried about loss of warranty coverage due to engine malfunction, but if you are it's probably not the way to go. I'm letting my service manager know what I'm doing, in fact I asked him whether they'd remove and replace the ECU for me!


+1 or you can get RaceChip and not void your warranty =) 
Thats what 90% of the X5 35d owners have done


----------



## The Pope (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks for the input stevehecht & LycanNyc. :thumbup: (I was already aware of these, but I still wanted to say thanks.)

To just clarify something, I want the 3.0 Diesel and ideally I want it in a F31, but would settle for it in an F30. I also want the 6M tranny and rear wheel drive too, but that's an even slimmer chance of getting in a F31.

And if BMW will allow us in the USA to have one or both of these configuration, I'll get one and I'll do either the ECU Flash or the RaceChip to it. Yes, I Am A Torque Junky! :supdude:

Like I've already said, it's my pipe dream.


----------



## Suicidy (Oct 26, 2014)

Pierre Louis said:


> True, but when the EPA tightens its grip some more and we need to get 55 mpg from our cars, we may not all wish to have a plug-in hybrid to drive. We may as consumers learn about the benefits (and drawbacks) of a diesel ride. I mean the public at large who also love pickup trucks and SUV's. Diesel will be a good alternative at least for a while if it stays available.
> 
> Somehow it seems there will be more inventive tech coming on down the line, as eliminating all fossil fuels seems highly unlikely for the future.
> 
> PL


Maybe we should just quit electing progressives. then we can cleanse the EPA of the kind of people that are working round the clock to put an end to the internal combustion engine. Then we can have the engines we want, and not what some socialist piece of crap decides we should be allowed to have.


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

Sushiholic said:


> http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2015-bmw-740ld-xdrive-first-drive-review


To Car and Driver's credit, this article points out that diesel powered F01/F02 is labeled incorrectly in the U.S. market. Based on the "virtual displacement" naming convention, 740d should be equipped with the twin turbo N57D30Tx series engine with 300+ hp. And in almost all regions except the USA and Canada, it is.

The U.S. market F01/F02 740d is actually a 730d, with the single turbo N57D30Ox series rated at 255 hp. AFAIK, all of BMW's current U.S. market diesel cars and SAVs have fake names. 

The LCI F30 335d with BMW's new B57 engine is rated at 302 hp. The G11/G12 740d uses a 320 hp version of the B57. It's pretty much guaranteed the U.S. market won't get an LCI F30 335d. A 340d with the more powerful B57 engine probably won't be built at all.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

gkr778 said:


> The LCI F30 335d with BMW's new B57 engine is rated at 302 hp. The G11/G12 740d uses a 320 hp version of the B57. It's pretty much guaranteed the U.S. market won't get an LCI F30 335d. A 340d with the more powerful B57 engine probably won't be built at all.


I would totally get another diesel BMW if we got the 300+ hp variants here.

Same with Audi. They sell the more powerful twin-turbo variants everywhere but North America


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

I would be happy to see the 255hp variant in the 3 series. I've got it in my 5 series and its plenty fast and efficient.



AutoUnion said:


> I would totally get another diesel BMW if we got the 300+ hp variants here.
> 
> Same with Audi. They sell the more powerful twin-turbo variants everywhere but North America


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't think I ll get another diesel. Not because of cbu or other issues. I like look of 4GC. So 440GC whenever d gives up.


----------

